
Show HN: DevJuncture – GlassDoor for software development - smithgeek
https://www.devjuncture.com
======
smithgeek
If anyone saw the link to codehappy.info that was posted a few months back,
this is the evolution of that site. It's still very much a work in progress,
but I wanted to get this out early to see if there is even any interest in a
site like this. It obviously could use some design work, and I literally just
launched so there aren't even any job listings yet. However, if anybody wants
to comment I'd really appreciate hearing what you have to say.

